

Federal judge rules NSA phone surveillance legal - mihai_ionic
http://www.boston.com/news/nation/2013/12/27/judge-rules-nsa-phone-surveillance-legal/WaF4dgUZoZFdsCfYAWZoAO/story.html

======
ColinWright
An exceedingly popular story. The discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971454)
(nytimes.com)

Other submissions include:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6972387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6972387)
(rt.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6972099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6972099)
(npr.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971827)
(uscourts.gov)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971787)
(reuters.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971666)
(politico.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971626)
(cnn.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971622)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971526)
(usatoday.com)

~~~
mihai_ionic
Thanks.

The ranking algorithm seems to be acting in strange ways. The top submission
only shows up on the third page, which explains how I missed it.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
No major oddities showing up:
[http://hnrankings.info/6971454/](http://hnrankings.info/6971454/)

I suspect there have been a couple of down votes with people just getting
tired of the whole thing and wanting HN to be more about actual hacking. But
mostly it's just been several hours now.

